# 2WD 2 miles N Access#2, Mustang Is.



## Sancroix (Sep 13, 2011)

This topic comes up from time to time, on various beaches on the TX coast. I'm glad for the threads previous, and the information shared. Now I may be doing something similar this weekend, May 2nd.

My son's band (Spring HS) will be 2 miles north of Access Rd #2 (Mustang Island) on the 2nd, and I'm thinking of joining them with as many rods as I can bring if the students want to fish. Weather could be clear and dry for 3 or 4 days, so I'd guess the sand won't be hard packed. My truck is a 2004 Dodge Dakota Quad cab. Rims are slightly wider (16x8) than stock, but current tires are a little more narrow than stock (stock were P255/65R 16; current are P245/70R 16). If I choose to go, I'll keep the following in mind:


Lower tire pressure to around 20Lbs. Bring air pump to inflate later.
Load up the bed, to keep weight on the rear axle.
Bring self help gear - shovel, tow strap, bucket, carpet remnants.
Keep momentum off the asphalt, and stick close to the water.
At this point I'd even consider replacing the current Yokohama road tires with something like Michelin LTX M/S2. SO! 240 mile one-way trip to a beach I've never driven on, or stay home and accept an invitation to a friend's crawfish boil...what would you do?


----------



## fultonswimmer (Jul 3, 2008)

That road should be ok, especially after all the rain we have had lately. Stick to the high road if the tide is up but you can drive lower if tide is out. Usually two wheel drive will get you up and down around Port A all the way down to the North Sticks at the PINS entrance gate without much trouble. The road between Bob Hall and the North Sticks last week was very rutted and rough but no problem for even motor homes, large fifth wheels and cars. If you go in on Rd. 2 and hang a right you can drive down to the old Fish Pass Jetties where lots of folks like to fish. Hang a left and some like to fish in front of the Condos at the Mayan Princess.
Hopefully the darned weed will not be a problem at that time.


----------



## redfish bayrat (Feb 17, 2006)

fultonswimmer said:


> That road should be ok, especially after all the rain we have had lately. Stick to the high road if the tide is up but you can drive lower if tide is out. Usually two wheel drive will get you up and down around Port A all the way down to the North Sticks at the PINS entrance gate without much trouble. The road between Bob Hall and the North Sticks last week was very rutted and rough but no problem for even motor homes, large fifth wheels and cars. If you go in on Rd. 2 and hang a right you can drive down to the old Fish Pass Jetties where lots of folks like to fish. Hang a left and some like to fish in front of the Condos at the Mayan Princess.
> Hopefully the darned weed will not be a problem at that time.


X2 Beach is saturated now with all the rain. Water is standing in many places. Sand should stay packed and be easy driving in 2 wd. Don't park too close to the surf. Sand will be like jelly and down you go.


----------



## poolio (Dec 14, 2011)

2wd is fine on Mustang island. You'll see lots of cars and minivans out there.


----------



## Zoo (Mar 25, 2014)

Sancroix said:


> Lower tire pressure to around 20Lbs. Bring air pump to inflate later.
> Load up the bed, to keep weight on the rear axle.
> Bring self help gear - shovel, tow strap, bucket, carpet remnants.
> Keep momentum off the asphalt, and stick close to the water.


You mention in point number 2 that you would like to load up the bed. If you mean that you will add weight, I would recommend that you reconsider. The difficulty in driving in soft sand is sinking. Lighter = better.

For advice see:

http://outbackjoe.com/macho-divertissement/macho-articles/how-to-drive-on-sand/

http://www.dirtopia.com/wiki/How_to_Drive_in_the_Sand

http://www.4x4abc.com/jeep101/soft-sand.html


----------



## Sancroix (Sep 13, 2011)

I appreciate the replies, the advice, and the links for further reading. In the end, I wound up staying put this past weekend, to give my son time with his friends, and to care for my Mrs who came down with an allergy bug. :headknock
There will be other days.


----------

